# Low cost Temperature Data Logger



## coffee_junkie (May 19, 2010)

Just had a rep from this company give us a presentation and it included this little data logger, he was touting the use of it for Energy audits on Boilers etc....I am of course always thinking about my smoker. For less than $100 you can log the temp of whatever you stick the probe into, then plug it into a usb, the software then spits out a chart, pretty neat, See the link for what I think would work for my smokers (UDS, and GOSM).
http://www.microdaq.com/logtag/trex-8.php#bare
And the Software and USB Jack:
http://www.microdaq.com/logtag/analyser.php


----------



## graybeard (May 20, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for posting.

beard


----------

